# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ممكن طلب بليزز

## دمعه شوق

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أخواني واخواتي أعضاء شبكه الناصره الثقافيه

في البدايه اقولكم مأجورين أجمعين ان شاء الله

وثانيا بطلب منكم طلب  :embarrest:  

أبي لطميه (( ياعباس عليه ديون وانت وافي الدين .... ))

تعبت وانا ادورها ماادري شسمها بالضبط لا أعرف الى اي رادود :sad2:  

فياريت تجيبونها لي وراح اكون شاكره لكم من كل قلبي :embarrest:  

والله يعطيكم العافيه

اختكم دمعه شوق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تفضلي خيتو واحنا بالخدمة .. 

والمقطع الثاني تحصلي الا طلبتيه ..

*أم البنين الوجعانه* 
*وفاة أم البنين عليها السلام - جمادى الثاني 1425هـ* 
*الرادود : الشيخ حسين الأكرف* 



يوم الفراقتنا .. بزهرا ذكرتنا 
أم البنين الوجعانه ... أم البنين الوجعانه 



بحور الشعر لو تجري .. لتاهات في شواطك 
وأعيت الوصف ما اعيا .. رشيح من معانيك 
على عباسك .. لاحت .. بروق من .. معانيك 
وما ان فيك ان حدقنا .. رأينا عزمه فيك 


طما بحر الأحساس .. أيا ام العباس 
بك الدنيا احتارت .. وحارت كل الناس 

يموت الموت .. ما متي .. بحق الله ما انت 
ثبات في ثبات .. لو يلين الصخر .. مالنتي 
بزغت في العلى نجمه .. وكان المجد مذ كنت 
بك سافرت مدحا .. فلم القا سوا صمت 

مراق لا ترقا .. وأسرار وثقا .. وأسم رنان .. مع الدهر يبقا 


عظيمه .. وتاريخك يات عظيمه 
وأم .. بها تفخر فدهر الأمومه 
مثال .. على طالعه تصغو العزيمه 
وكهف .. الى كل الجراحات اليتيمه 

شعت بك بالمجد نجمات ونجمات .. يانظرت الوحي ويا مسك التلاوات 
بيت وقد خرجك خير البيوتات . يستوقف الفخر ويعطيك الفحولات 

يادره اوسعها الاصل مجرات .. فاظت وفاحات واضائت حيدريات 
يادره اوسعها الاصل مجرات .. فاظت وفاحات واضائت حيدريات 

يوم الفراقتنا .. بزهرا ذكرتنا 
أم البنين الوجعانه ... أم البنين الوجعانه 

بمان الله يكل الضي .. يمن فيه اعلى طيبه في 
بيشتاق البصر نوره .. يماي المنه كل شي حي 
بأي اتباع اضم صدرك .. وبأي افاد اودعك أي 
تفارق عيني لو افنا .. ياروح الزهره والله سي 

قبل مل بين يبان .. اموت الموت انجان 
او روحي لو راحت .. او لو ترحل سيان 


ويعباس المعيه عيه .. يكوكب من البر وألأي 
امامك الله هالله بيه .. قبل كصاحب وكل خي 
تصونه بروحك .. وترخص أله .. وأله يرخص كل شي 
ولا يظلل ولي ضامي .. وقلبك يهتني .. بالري 

اولو ترمي ألأيام .. عليك اسهام اسهام ... ليتأذه قلبه ... ولا لحظه ينظام 

ياعباس .. عليه ديون وانت وافي الدين 
لتحار .. لخيك العين وانت سالم العين 
وليضيع .. وبزنوده يبو فاضل الجفين 
ترا الناس .. وألف عباس انا عندي بالحسين 


يا عون ويا عبد الله ياجعفر يفرسان .. لكن ولي زينب وفيكم يرف شريان 
لو هل محاسن تستوي للخيل ميدان .. لو تنطح مليون مره على التربان 

لو كل بدر منكم يكون بعالي السهام .. بس لايضل حسين حاير بين عدوان 
لو كل بدر منكم يكون بعالي السهام .. بس لايضل حسين حاير بين عدوان 



يوم الفراقتنا .. بزهرا ذكرتنا 
أم البنين الوجعانه ... أم البنين الوجعانه 

لستماع الــجزء الأول 
http://fadak.org/LTMEYAT/akraf61-a.ram 


لستماع الجــزء الثاني (((روووووووووعه))) 
http://fadak.org/LTMEYAT/akraf61-b.ram

ملاحظة اضغطي باليمين وحفظ الهدف بأسم للتحميل 

للتحميل المقطع الاول 

اضغط هنا

للتحميل المقطع الثاني 

اضغط هنا

مثأبه خيتو ..

دمتي بود

----------


## My tears

*ياعباس .. عليه ديون وانت وافي الدين*

*لتحار .. لخيك العين وانت سالم العين*

*وليضيع .. وبزنوده يبو فاضل الجفين*

*ترا الناس .. وألف عباس انا عندي بالحسين*



*لرادود الحسيني .. الشيخ حسين الأكرف ..*

*أسم اللطمية / أم البنين الوجعانه ..
وفاة أم البنين عليها السلام - جمادى الثاني 1425هـ* 

*أستماع (1) / تحميل (1)*

*أستماع (2) /تحميل (2)*



*من موقع آخر ..*

*أستماع*

*تحميل*

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears  ..*

----------


## دمعه شوق

الشبكه الناصرة

My tears

صراحه مادري شلون أشكركم :embarrest:  

كل اللي اقدر اقوله لكم 

تسلمون وماقصرتوا جزاكم الله خير

والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## LS_89

بصراحة مره مره حليوه هالعزاية وانتون نفعتوني وانا من زمان ادورها

وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------

